# Let's assume you were to hit your noggin.



## .Antho (Feb 7, 2021)

You hit your noggin, wake up, and have gained Acquired Savant Syndrome. This condition unlocks savant skills at an almost prodigy level of expertise, and is typically caused by a head injury to the left anterior temporal lobe, and has been artificially induced before. What's your skill? What's the one thing, if anything, that you'd want to unlock? Language skills? Music, perhaps? The possibilities are limitless, and I find it a incredibly interesting phenomena. I personally would hope for language skills, as one of my dreams has always been to be able to travel anywhere and connect and communicate with locals.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2021)

I would like to be better at maths, because I use a lot of maths informally in my work- and it is easy to lose sight of what's actually going on.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

I'd like to know how to play guitar as good as Santana


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 7, 2021)

After looking up the syndrome in question, I'm actually not sure I could give the typical answer as the five typical areas they cover aren't the ones where I could see much difference in my life.

Then again you're talking to someone who notices a license plate while driving and has their brain idly determine whether the total numbers on it (as in, line all the numbers up together and use THAT big number as the "total") are a multiple of 3, 6, or 9, regardless of whether there's a context for needing those multiples.  There's also a certain level of musical timing recall (as in remembering the way a song sounds long after it's relevant - and with someone watching me imitate a metronome I could probably get a feel for the BPM or timescale of it, though no exact numbers as that requires a bit more effort) but I don't know to what degree that is actually standard.  And these are just the two that come off the top of my head - there may be more I've just thought were normal and didn't bother exploring.

There is an outside possibility of me already HAVING some level of savant ability, and if it really is true, I can tell you it often comes with obsessive tendencies that damage a lot of normal interactions.  Some people around here have already SEEN the results of that.

(Edit: This is also a reason I don't brag about it if it turns out I DO have savant abilities and why I try not to think about labels like this OR the extent of if there's a serious ability here.  It's nowhere NEAR as happy as it would seem.)


----------



## Kuuro (Feb 7, 2021)

God, what a choice... Probably drawing, honestly. Music would be my first choice, but for me it feels easier to just learn than drawing does. Plus, you gotta have some things you master naturally -- where's the reward if you didn't put any effort in? I feel like you'd quickly become bored of whatever skill you'd attained if it were free


----------



## Kinare (Feb 8, 2021)

People skillz. Knowing how to talk to people is everything in this world.

Alternatively, art.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 8, 2021)

Language would open up so many doors. I could travel the world as an english teacher, or just have the chance to make friends wherever I go. 

Music would be nice too... instead of deciphering and memorizing one note at a time, I could write my own sheet music instead! 

It's hard to pick just one, but for the sake of choice, I'll stick with language. I could find art opportunities where the better schools are and possibly make friends. If neither of those, then at least get me a better paying job that isn't retail!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 9, 2021)

Singing opera, or if that doesn't happen due to a messed up head injury - playing the violin.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 9, 2021)

Kinare said:


> People skillz. Knowing how to talk to people is everything in this world.
> 
> Alternatively, art.


Admittedly people skills were one of the things I'd want.  I just... didn't see that at the time I looked up the condition in question.

And looking up the condition kinda gave me some downsides.

Language alone probably wouldn't do it for me because that doesn't automatically imply the right ways to use it where it matters.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 9, 2021)

Art is something I already feel I am constantly improving at, so I think I would go with music, as learning it is hardly intuitive for me and kind of frustrating, but it would feel highly rewarding to play my favorite metal songs and I've thought a lot about how I would do guitar covers of songs if I could.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Feb 10, 2021)

Draw amazing art...


----------



## Play3r (Feb 10, 2021)

Become a genius that would change the world.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 10, 2021)

FunniValentine said:


> You hit your noggin, wake up, and have gained Acquired Savant Syndrome. This condition unlocks savant skills at an almost prodigy level of expertise, and is typically caused by a head injury to the left anterior temporal lobe, and has been artificially induced before. What's your skill? What's the one thing, if anything, that you'd want to unlock? Language skills? Music, perhaps? The possibilities are limitless, and I find it a incredibly interesting phenomena. I personally would hope for language skills, as one of my dreams has always been to be able to travel anywhere and connect and communicate with locals.



Language. I would love to be able to talk to anyone in any language and understand any language. Opens the world right up for people obviously, but even in art and literature and movies and other things of that nature I'm just getting "translations" of things normally and not the original subtleties from the original language/performer becasue I can't understand it. Problem solved! <grin>


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Feb 12, 2021)

Music. Instruments. Piano, guitar, violin, ukelele. You don't have to speak the same language to jam out with someone. And i feel I'd be able to be more open with emotions through song.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 12, 2021)

I mean I think it would be super cool to get into like math or science. Something that can help people ya know? I dot know if I will become some Telepath because of it, but that could be pretty cool a swell! I sorta wanna be a Renaissance man.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Feb 18, 2021)

To be able to draw as good as some of the top artists.  I love to do art and Express and put on paper what I'm seeing in my head. but it becomes a daunting task when i can't draw all that good . My imagination can be bursting to the brim with ideas.  I just can't put them on paper or bring to life and i hate it .


----------



## Rassah (Feb 18, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I'd like to know how to play guitar as good as Santana


That's not thinking big enough. I wanna be able to play as good as this


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 18, 2021)

After cracking open my skull, I will suddenly be able to sing _and_ play the bass at the same time. And so will begin my career as the front man in a The Police cover band.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 19, 2021)

I'd also love to be able to speak perfect French, Spanish and German


----------



## L.Rey (Feb 25, 2021)

Art. I'd be one of those talented artists that loves to do gift art for friends, even some occasional random folk. Maybe I wouldn't be too quirky, creative, or amazing as others...but there have been times where I've had ideas I wish I could bring to life myself, instead of depending on others. Perhaps even some animating too. Alas, I don't have enough patience or confidence to actually do it...I've tried. It's hard to satisfy myself, to the point where I've been my own bully. Although I've actually made some very few pieces myself, it took a lot of personal effort...for art that's mediocre at best. Now it's something I VERY RARELY do, if at all..


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 11, 2021)

I'd use it to enhance my writing abilities.


----------



## MagnusLucra (May 12, 2021)

Draw. I want to be able to draw anything. Or maybe give me back my imagination. That would be nice.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 14, 2021)

Perfect memory, to be able to access every past event my brain has stored easily at any time, like a file in a computer folder. I would likely remember much of my past education in school and college, see cherished memories with my loved ones much more clearly.

This also means I will never forget anyone's birthday, so rest assured I shall send you a small, but meaningful gift ^^


----------



## Debra Clark (May 14, 2021)

FunniValentine said:


> You hit your noggin, wake up, and have gained Acquired Savant Syndrome. This condition unlocks savant skills at an almost prodigy level of expertise, and is typically caused by a head injury to the left anterior temporal lobe, and has been artificially induced before. What's your skill? What's the one thing, if anything, that you'd want to unlock? Language skills? Music, perhaps? The possibilities are limitless, and I find it a incredibly interesting phenomena. I personally would hope for language skills, as one of my dreams has always been to be able to travel anywhere and connect and communicate with locals.


doesn't savantism make you bad at communication though?


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

Debra Clark said:


> doesn't savantism make you bad at communication though?


well that would ruin my job


----------



## Madhu Bumbro (May 17, 2021)

wish i had a talent in general


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 7, 2021)

I don't know if this is a skill but I'd definitely would love some extreme self motivation. With that and some time, I could master anything I wanted to.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jun 9, 2021)

I would love some musical ability.  I tried all kinds of instruments as a kid. . .violin, trombone, piano, clarinet, euphonium.  I would love to be able to just plonk out songs on a piano or pick a guitar for the enjoyment of making music, and I would love to be able to sing.  It's just not there.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 9, 2021)

Fun story: I once went cold turkey on my antipsychotic medication, barely slept for a week and pounded my head repeatedly against the wall.

I called the police because I was scared and I needed to go to psychiatric hospital and as I spoke to the police officers, something weird happened: I realized I could "read" people. I became highly intuitive could accurately predict the thoughts and actions of everyone around me, the police and later doctors and nurses.

I can't remember exactly what I said, but everyone around me was amazed. I was accused of "going all Derren Brown" by one hospital worker. It didn't last, but it was incredible.

My best friend's son is severely autistic and often seems capable of reading thoughts. It's as if when part of the brain (the language center?) is damaged or defective, an older, more animal part of the brain becomes active and gives some "handicapped" people incredible insights and awareness.


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 23, 2021)

I would for sure go for communication skills. To be able to talk freely with anyone, anywhere, and understand them coherently and completely enough to communicate with them fluently would be grand. Especially when it comes down to ASL, French, Spanish, Arabic, and Russian language, since they're the /most/ common where I'm from, as well as me having some deaf family that I can't communicate with whatsoever.


It truly is hard to learn a new language without years of practice. I can barely speak French, though I've taken classes numerous times, but I can /almost/ hold a full conversation in Japanese, because I had spent the majority of my life studying the cultures and languages/writings of Japan.)

Alternatively, I'd like to have more refined cooking skills, as I strive to be a cheffo. Sometimes I don't understand how to cook things correctly, even with directions, or I have to substitute something out due to my diet, and it makes it a lot harder to learn how to cook with that being said. Sometimes things don't mix well, and don't turn out. It's a struggle, I guess.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 24, 2021)

I become a master of wearing my damn helmet when working


----------

